# Sword videos galore...



## Ron Kosakowski

There are so many videos out now on the weapons of Traditional Filipino Weapon that we decided to put them on the TFW site. Some are by people I know, most are people that bought the swords off the site...some I do not even know. There are some eye candy videos and some doing some cutting demos. 

When you have the chance to, check these videos out http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/TFW Videos.html

Let em know your thoughts on them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ron,
  Some nice videos there.  I took the liberty of making this thread sticky. Let us know when you post more and feel free to toss a few up here too.


----------



## Ron Kosakowski

Bob Hubbard said:


> Ron,
> Some nice videos there. I took the liberty of making this thread sticky. Let us know when you post more and feel free to toss a few up here too.


I thank you. I will be cutting up all kinds of stuff and putting that into video soon. I want to show everyone that these swords are NOT just wall hangers. Bladed weapons lovers here will really like these videos and the upcoming ones I will be making.


----------



## Carol

Good to see you over here Ron!   Your videos always make me drool


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Some more videos
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=87E37FA79E990DBF


----------

